# Fat handle fix



## WifeNotUnderstand (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a 240 Nihei with a chestnut / ebony handle, I love using the knife however I am finding that the handle is too large in circumference

Looking for some advice on which way i should go about modifying a handle. I don't have access to a workshop so I will be doing the job with hand tools

At the junction of the ebony / chestnut it has a circumference of 77mm, 22.5mm W and 25mm H

At the end of the handle it has a circumference of 84mm, 23mm W and 27mm H












I have have some ideas to fix and was looking for input for which might be the best approach - if i have missed an option let me know. 
I don't mind thinner handles.

Along the length I would like to have some distal taper here are the options






put more taper in overall





Just taper the ebony part


For the overall shape here is the options





I am calling this the coffin shape - probable an easy to achieve shape





Heart shape - very comfortable - might be hard to get right along the length





the Knonsuke kehi shape - an easy to complete and will make the tapering easy





the full reshape - not much different from above





the Hexagon aka the Dan Prendergast - its a different shape


so the question is - what options would you go for?


----------



## tostadas (Dec 19, 2021)

I personally like length taper with a heart shape. It's pretty easy to shape with sandpaper, as long as you have a flat surface to put it on. I did a similar handle project from scratch, primarily with hand tools.





First Wa Handle w Hand Tools


Decided to try my hand at making a new handle. The plan was a half-octo/half-round shape using white oak and black buffalo horn. Here's how it went. My tool selection was limited, so I mainly made do with hand tools. I have a sander for bulk removal, but it's not at all useful for straight...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 19, 2021)

You could get some soft scrap wood and shape it first and when you get the shape you like, then shape the handle.


----------



## birdsfan (Dec 19, 2021)

For sanding, a flat piece of ceramic or marble tile, some spray on adhesive and sheets of sandpaper will do the trick. Regardless of shape, that is a fair amount of stock to remove. It will take some time.

Like Tostadas...I am a huge fan of the tapered heart shape. Very comfortable!


----------



## Bear (Dec 19, 2021)

I've done the heart shape to a knife that was blade light, your going to lose some weight so keep this in mind. I used my Kasfly to do it but any hard surface and a can of contact cement will work.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks like heart shape for the win!

@tostadas thanks for the link, its just what I was chasing

@IsoJ good idea, however ill be going full tilt on the knife with no practice in a all or nothing approach


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 19, 2021)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Looks like heart shape for the win!
> 
> @tostadas thanks for the link, its just what I was chasing
> 
> @IsoJ good idea, however ill be going full tilt on the knife with no practice in a all or nothing approach


I like that attitude


----------



## tostadas (Dec 19, 2021)

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Looks like heart shape for the win!
> 
> @tostadas thanks for the link, its just what I was chasing
> 
> @IsoJ good idea, however ill be going full tilt on the knife with no practice in a all or nothing approach


My recommendation will be to go easy on the shaping for the heart shape if you also plan to taper as well. The change from octo to half octo will make the handle circumference smaller. You can always remove more material, but you cant put it back once it's gone.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 19, 2021)

I'd taper ferrule and see if it's enough. My bet is that you'll call it day afterwards.


----------



## cotedupy (Dec 19, 2021)

Tapered heart or octagonal gets my vote.

Stating the blindingly obvious here but - it'll be a million times easier and faster if you take the handle off, reshape, then re-attach, especially for the taper. If you don't take it off then heart shape will be a little easier than full octagonal.


----------



## 29palms (Jan 2, 2022)

If the ferrule was attached to the body with a dowel too much material removal might expose it. Anyway to contact the maker to find out?


----------

